# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  اشكال در برنامه SRF04

## poya121

سلام دوستان.من يك برنامه راجع به ارتباط سنسور SRF04 و lcd با يك ميكرو ATMEGA128 از اينترنت پيدا كردم!
اما جزئيات اين برنامه رو متوجه نميشم!كسي ميتونه بمن كمك كنه؟خيلي خيلي هم عجله دارم!! :ناراحت: 
 دوستان برنامه داخل فايل زيپ زير است.خواهش ميكنم ور كي ميتونه سريع كمكم كنه.ممنون.

----------


## poya121



----------


## hamid-nic

کجاشا متوجه نمی شی ؟

----------


## poya121

كلا دستوراتشو(كدهاي نوشته شده ) متوجه نميشم؟نميدونم كلا اين برنامه چيكار قراره بكنه؟
اگه توضيح مختصري راجع به كدهاي نوشته شده بهم بديد ممنون ميشم.

----------


## poya121

كسي نيست اينجا بمن كمك كنه :متعجب: ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

